# Lowered - practical?



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

A lowered car isn't really practical. I would say it's mostly for looks. Depends what you use to lower it you might get better handling. I have my car lowered and it rides a bit rougher over bumps. It also depends how low you are planning to go and since it is your daily you have to think about the places you will go. I would recommend adjustable coilovers so you can adjust it to your liking but they do cost more than lowering springs.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm lowered about 1.5 inches, my second vehicle I've done, and I like it. The first one was too low(scraping over speed bumps/angled driveways/etc)so I went with what was obviously more functional vs appearance. It does improve the handling aside from aesthetically pleasing. I've also added strut bar, rear sway bar and metal endlinks vs the plastic oem. The shocks/struts are KYB Excel G while the springs are Vogtland lowering springs. Rear sway is Whiteline, front strut is Ultra Racing and endlinks are Moog. Overall it's definitely worth it [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphsox (May 2, 2021)

In the research I’ve done, and someone please correct me, but if you don’t have the eco or the sport suspension you could swap that out for a small drop. I’ve seen they sit between .3-.5” lower.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, I drove my lowered Cobalt (with 4" of clearance at it's lowest point - the exhaust resonator) through a number of Michigan winters, so...you just figure out what you can and cannot handle.


----------



## stormtrooper15 (Nov 13, 2017)

Murphsox said:


> In the research I’ve done, and someone please correct me, but if you don’t have the eco or the sport suspension you could swap that out for a small drop. I’ve seen they sit between .3-.5” lower.


I've got the ltz rs and I agree with your post, there is a slight difference in the ride height. I believe it is .5 inches as you stated

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

I kinda regret lowering. Maybe instead of just using springs I would’ve gone with coilovers but honestly at that amount of money I would’ve picked stock. The brace bars and stuff are much better.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Noiitekk said:


> I kinda regret lowering. Maybe instead of just using springs I would’ve gone with coilovers but honestly at that amount of money I would’ve picked stock. The brace bars and stuff are much better.


Personally I prefer Coilovers, Adjustability is there if you want to come back to stock height, most I believe have adjustable valve shocks with the coilover setups now so you can tune the response.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nah, leave it alone.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

My car is stock and sometimes scrapes, and doesn't totally clear some parking curbs. And lets not forget the ever present road kill. I'd would never lower a car was wasn't track designated, but that is me.


----------

